# Doogpoh



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, any new photos?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahahaha I was just thinking the same thing, with lots of close ups of individual babies specially pebbles


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Ha  sorry i was suppose to take some today as there 3 weeks now but have spent the whole day cleaning if i have time later i will take some otherwise first thing tomorrow morning i promise:wink:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

its first thing 'tommorrow'
lmao


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

We are waiting.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought this would be *Pictures.....*


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im doing it now :001_tt2: there not very good though they are running all over the place now


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to put them on, my little boy desided it would be fun to draw in permanent marker pen all over my coffee table, tv and laminate floor and it's not coming off , but it was my fault i suppose for not watching him :blush:.

1st - storm
2nd - pebbles
3rd - willow
4th - frosty
5th - everybody :]


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

They are lovely, they have grown so much :001_tt1::001_tt1:

I just love the tabbie ones, like little lion cubs


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Sorry it took so long to put them on, my little boy desided it would be fun to draw in permanent marker pen all over my coffee table, tv and laminate floor and it's not coming off , but it was my fault i suppose for not watching him :blush:.
> 
> 1st - storm
> 2nd - pebbles
> ...


Have a look at these they may get your marker out, if not send them back for a full refund within 30 days
It Works Cleaning Set with 6 Medium, 6 Large and 6 High Density Blocks


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sjreilly72 said:


> Have a look at these they may get your marker out, if not send them back for a full refund within 30 days
> It Works Cleaning Set with 6 Medium, 6 Large and 6 High Density Blocks


Thank you i think i'll have to get some, it's worth a try. My landlord isn't going to be happy if i don't get it off.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What a lovely litter, they all look really really beautiful. I love the tabby baby on the end and the adorable Frosty. I see she still doesn't have much colour on her tail compared to the other seal. Its hard to tell in a picture, does she still look a different colour? Maybe a blue  but I am useless at colouring my own.

There are a few home remedies on here for marker removal Permanent marker. Tips for cleaning Permanent marker | TipKing I particularly like the idea of toothpaste - it seems to work and leaves your floor minty fresh


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> What a lovely litter, they all look really really beautiful. I love the tabby baby on the end and the adorable Frosty. I see she still doesn't have much colour on her tail compared to the other seal. Its hard to tell in a picture, does she still look a different colour? Maybe a blue  but I am useless at colouring my own.
> 
> There are a few home remedies on here for marker removal Permanent marker. Tips for cleaning Permanent marker | TipKing I particularly like the idea of toothpaste - it seems to work and leaves your floor minty fresh


Hi saikou, no frosty hasn't changed much, she is still very white compared to the other 2 and her tail is only very slightly darker, her nose is still brown but she doesn't seem to be changing colour at all any more. and thank you for the link about getting the pen off i'll have ago and see what works if anything :smile5:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

little darlings. I always have a smile when I see them.


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Sorry it took so long to put them on, my little boy desided it would be fun to draw in permanent marker pen all over my coffee table, tv and laminate floor and it's not coming off ..


Nail varnish remover will get it off, it worked when my toddler drew all over my kitchen units (do a spot test first.)
Great pictures.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I have tried with the toothpaste and it has faded quite a bit a couple more goes should get it off i don't have any nail varnish remover at the moment but will get some ready for next time:blush:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beautiful


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank yuo!!! They look fab!

Have you tried white spirit?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Mochali said:


> Thank yuo!!! They look fab!
> 
> Have you tried white spirit?


No i haven't but i could get some of my dad he uses it for work, it's worth a try it's coming of the floor and table but hasn't budged from the tv we could do with a new one anyway.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I love Storm & Willow!

Have you tried Cif ? Jif ? Watever they call it now, with a toothbrush or one of those green scratchy thingys (cloth expect scratchy/sometimes with sponge on other side).


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are all gorgeous.... i want willow lol. they are coming along so well


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

ellie8024 said:


> they are all gorgeous.... i want willow lol. they are coming along so well


Ahem.....noooo I *want Willow!*


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Oh I love Storm & Willow!
> 
> Have you tried Cif ? Jif ? Watever they call it now, with a toothbrush or one of those green scratchy thingys (cloth expect scratchy/sometimes with sponge on other side).


Thanks mellowma but i have managed to get it of only very faint now my oh wanted a new tv anyway so that doesn't matter.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Ahem.....noooo I *want Willow!*


Me to  the pictures don't do her any justice she really is stunning.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

A couple of pictures of lacey aswell  she's doing really well and has put on some weight and looking alot better.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

She's beautiful! Is that permanent marker i spy on the arm of the chair in picture 1?  **runs and hides**


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sootisox said:


> She's beautiful! Is that permanent marker i spy on the arm of the chair in picture 1?  **runs and hides**


Yes the little bugger!!! i hadn't noticed it there aswell hmy:, i think i have to go scrub some more. He's asleep on the sofa next to me now, looks like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Isn't that always the way?? I remember when my son was 2 ... we'd redecorated his room and I loved it ... Thomas the tank theme and a bright red carpet. (It was his first "big boy room" after graduating from mamas and papas bunny stuff). Red carpet that was until he opened the wardrobe door which dislodged the bumper sized pot of sudo creme resting on top of the wardrobe. I still have photos of him and everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) totally covered in the bloody stuff. No more Thomas the tank (couldn't get the sudo creme out of the curtains) No more red / pink carpet - He ended up with laminate. I could have cried.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh wow tbey are looking stunning, Willow's markings are amazing! And pebbles is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh dear kids are so naughty arn't they, if my little boy gets hold of anything like that it ends up in his hair, i think he's trying to copy his dad when he gels his, thankfully downstairs is all hardfloors and we try to keep all messy things downstairs because i just know it would end up all over the carpets Im going to name and shame him, here he is little naughty nathan he was 2 last month :wink:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh he sooooooooo cute, My youngest is 3 next week, its too grown up, he's lovely though bless him, looks as though butter wouldnt melt teehee!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

He is adorable he just woke up and the first thing he said was sweeties i don't think so after this morning


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacey looks wonderful. She is so beautiful I can not beleive her previous owner wanted to rehome her - your gain and her loss most definitely


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Lacey looks wonderful. She is so beautiful I can not beleive her previous owner wanted to rehome her - your gain and her loss most definitely


Saikou you're sooooo right she is absolutley stunning
hmmm was just thinking Im sure babies are asleep now,maybe you should take more pics while they are still teehee


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Lacey looks wonderful. She is so beautiful I can not beleive her previous owner wanted to rehome her - your gain and her loss most definitely


Your definately right saikou i've only had her a little while and i couldn't ever get rid of her:nonod:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Saikou you're sooooo right she is absolutley stunning
> hmmm was just thinking Im sure babies are asleep now,maybe you should take more pics while they are still teehee


Ha i wish fifibelle  i can hear them screaming from down stairs, lacey has come down for some company and i don't think they approve.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahaha poor Lacey I bet they're starting to get up to mischief now, I can imagine they're hard work for her!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Hahaha poor Lacey I bet they're starting to get up to mischief now, I can imagine they're hard work for her!


Yes i think they are hard work for her, they have started to climb out the box now and running around the bedroom so were having to go very careful where we put our feet  isis is definately the naughtiest by far.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhh wow they are so beautiful


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I have had to adapt they living quarters today as they have started to move around so they now have my whole on-suite shower room they have started to try some wet hi-life kitten food today aswell but weren't to happy when uncle squishy came and ate it all up:nonod: i had to make them some cardboard ramps to the litter tray and back in to the shower:blush:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, they are so cute, mum is gorgeous to, so is uncle squishy lol,......


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hehehe sooooooo cute, Sqishy has lovely markings! Storm looks like he's big (or is that just the pic) They all look fab and I'm loving their ears :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Hehehe sooooooo cute, Sqishy has lovely markings! Storm looks like he's big (or is that just the pic) They all look fab and I'm loving their ears :001_tt1:


Thank you fifibelle i can sit for hours just watching squishy i think he's got very beautiful markings aswell and yes storm is the biggest and by quite abit aswell, frosty has caught up aswell, i think she's only a couple of grams behind isis now


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you fifibelle i can sit for hours just watching squishy i think he's got very beautiful markings aswell and yes storm is the biggest and by quite abit aswell, frosty has caught up aswell, i think she's only a couple of grams behind isis now


Glad they are doing so well, its lovely that Frosty has caught up you must be so proud


----------



## monty's mum (Oct 26, 2009)

AWWWWWWW so cute. can i ask what breed mum is?. Only the kitten in pic 3 looks just like my serengeti did when she was a baby.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

monty's mum said:


> AWWWWWWW so cute. can i ask what breed mum is?. Only the kitten in pic 3 looks just like my serengeti did when she was a baby.


Mum is a chocolate point siamese, but not sure what breed dad is as she was already pregnant when i brought her.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
sooooo cute. going to steal them all, and uncle Squishy too!!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Glad they are doing so well, its lovely that Frosty has caught up you must be so proud


Yes i am very proud of her she weighed the same as isis today:thumbup:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> sooooo cute. going to steal them all, and uncle Squishy too!!


No expecially not my squishy he was a bday present from my oh:blush:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> No expecially not my squishy he was a bday present from my oh:blush:


wish I had an OH that nice lol


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> wish I had an OH that nice lol


I had to drop a lot of hints and left pics on the laptop screensaver i think he got him to shut me up lol


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> I had to drop a lot of hints and left pics on the laptop screensaver i think he got him to shut me up lol


Hahaha I did this with Fifi, she was my 5th wedding anniversary present lol, although. All my O/H did was come along with me to see them at 2 weeks lol!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhhh it looks like Uncle Squishy has his own fan club, and quite rightly so what a gorgeous boy, he looks like the pied piper with a following. Is that Frosty getting up close and personal in the first picture. She has done so well a real credit to you and Lacey as are they all!! Beautiful babies :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Ahhhh it looks like Uncle Squishy has his own fan club, and quite rightly so what a gorgeous boy, he looks like the pied piper with a following. Is that Frosty getting up close and personal in the first picture. She has done so well a real credit to you and Lacey as are they all!! Beautiful babies :001_tt1:


Yes that is frosty  im very proud of her she was a little fighter. I don't think squishy knows what to do with him self when they all run at him, he is very popular with the babies frostys tail seems too be changing abit now aswell as you can probably see in the first pic, not looking very brown yet though do you think she could possible be blue?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> frostys tail seems too be changing abit now aswell as you can probably see in the first pic, not looking very brown yet though do you think she could possible be blue?


She definitely looks paler than the other two. She could be a blue or just a late developing seal. Seals and blues do look very similar when they are younger. Does the colour on her face look paler and more grey than her siblings ? Are her paw pads the same colour?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

More pics today Doogpoh?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> She definitely looks paler than the other two. She could be a blue or just a late developing seal. Seals and blues do look very similar when they are younger. Does the colour on her face look paler and more grey than her siblings ? Are her paw pads the same colour?


Yes her face is alot paler and more of a light grey, her pades are a bit paler aswell. Her coat is also more white than cream like storm and willow


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Some more pics as requested by fifibelle there 4 weeks old today.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

And some more


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhh wow look at them!!! So grown up!!! But still very cute!!!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Aaaaaaw!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Total gorgeous babies and Mum. I love the way they all pile in for the milk bar standing on one another. Poor Lacey is rapidly disappearing behind the scrum.

In the first set of pictures is that Frosty at the front in the last one, because she looks as though she could be a blue in that. Her paw pads do look blue rather than seal too  If she is then it definitely narrows the debate on Dad. Blues do crop up in bengals but to get a Dad carrying blue and non agouti and the probability narrows even further. I think more than likely their Dad is a tabby oriental.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG I'm totally in love:001_tt1: is that pebbles in the 2nd and 3rd pic of the first lot? Does he have wonky eyes omg what a cutey I love them all :001_tt1:
I cant believe how big they are getting WOW. Well done Lacey! And of course you Doogpoh!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> OMG I'm totally in love:001_tt1: is that pebbles in the 2nd and 3rd pic of the first lot? Does he have wonky eyes omg what a cutey I love them all :001_tt1:
> I cant believe how big they are getting WOW. Well done Lacey! And of course you Doogpoh!


pebbles is in the second picture on the first lot and in the second picture on the second lot, the third pic on the first lot is tilly Pebbles is becoming my favourite of the tabbies i think, he has the cutest face and he rolls on his back so i can tickle his tummy, very cute


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Total gorgeous babies and Mum. I love the way they all pile in for the milk bar standing on one another. Poor Lacey is rapidly disappearing behind the scrum.
> 
> In the first set of pictures is that Frosty at the front in the last one, because she looks as though she could be a blue in that. Her paw pads do look blue rather than seal too  If she is then it definitely narrows the debate on Dad. Blues do crop up in bengals but to get a Dad carrying blue and non agouti and the probability narrows even further. I think more than likely their Dad is a tabby oriental.


Yes thats frosty i just googled blue point kittens at the same age and im 90% sure looking at them that she's blue aswell, she's going to be a stunning cat i think I do wish she would email me back what harm would it do now to tell me everything including who the dad is


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> pebbles is in the second picture on the first lot and in the second picture on the second lot, the third pic on the first lot is tilly Pebbles is becoming my favourite of the tabbies i think, he has the cutest face and he rolls on his back so i can tickle his tummy, very cute


Ohhhh:001_tt1: he is deffinatley the cutest  Fifi loves having her belly tickled too, must be a tabby thing lol. I cant believe how big their ears got suddenly they are all just sooooooooooooooooooooooooo stunning, bet they're keeping you busy now!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwwwww very lush I still want them!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Yes thats frosty i just googled blue point kittens at the same age and im 90% sure looking at them that she's blue aswell, she's going to be a stunning cat i think I do wish she would email me back what harm would it do now to tell me everything including who the dad is



She was well named then too  .......she just had to be different from all the others :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

When they all get to the age beyond which she got her kittens I would send her a picture of them all  looking wonderfully healthy and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> She was well named then too  .......she just had to be different from all the others :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> When they all get to the age beyond which she got her kittens I would send her a picture of them all  looking wonderfully healthy and absolutely beautiful.


I think i will do that by email and post to make doubely sure she gets them The next 2 weeks are going to be a worry, i know there all healthy but because i don't know the reason the others didn't make it the worry is still there, i think i've given them the best start so fingers crossed there be fine.


----------

